# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Sata kuvaa Scanraililta

## Lauri Räty

Tein viikon mittaisin Scanrail-matkan Ruotsin itärannikolle ja Kööpenhaminaan. Kuvia reissusta löytyy osoitteesta http://lauri.1g.fi/kuvat/liikenne/070820-28/.

----------

